# Questions to ask potential new owners when Rehoming



## LadyKat (Nov 15, 2011)

I was hoping someone out there has some questions I can ask potential owners for Smudge.

I know I really want them to be aware of Rabbit behaviour such as (chewing and digging) and the expenses associated with rabbit ownership.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really have no idea what to ask.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

You might want to check on the House Rabbit Society webpage, they had questions on their application for adoption. Also check out the application for Luv-n-bunns here: http://www.luvnbunns.org/forms


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 15, 2011)

We just talked with potential adopters. Why do you want a bunny, what do you know about bunnies. We wanted to make sure they would match up with our babies. When we had a "problem" child, they stayed with us for life. Wanted to make sure none of ours went to a shelter ever again.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks MiniLop this looks great I can defintely modify it for my needs.

I am still not 100% on my decision to give her away, but.... you know, she has her good moments like last night where she hops along the back of the couch, snuges my head and neck, lets me pet her and even hold her a bit and play ring toss for 20 minutes.

Then a few hours later, tears across the room, tries to eat her way back into the couch 5 times in a row, takes a strip off the ottoman, bites me, then goes back to relaxing.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe I just need a rabbit proofing expert to come to my house and show me what to do. Or perhaps take a fair number of pictures and get ideas on what to do. It is that part I can't stand, I do not have expensive anythings, but the destroying of furniture drives me nuts.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, if that is the problem I would be happy to help! You have to look at the house from a bunn's eye view and keep in mind their genetic imperatives. They will chew, dig, and hide by nature. Your job is to protect them from hurting themselves or your possessions by either keeping them off limits and/or giving a more attractive outlet. h34r2

NIC cubes are your friend! They may not be super attractive, but it really helps to keep the kids out of places they should not be (like the back of the couch, blocking access to wires etc.) Here is a picture of the set up for one of my pairs:







This gives them plenty of safe play space for when I'm not directly interacting with them. They have their cage, an upside-down apple box, and their "summer cabana" for bolt spaces. The summer cabana is made from NIC cubes, a fleece blanket on top, and tiles to keep them cool. They have lots of toys for entertainment and chewing, litter box with hay wrack, a fish tank with large mulch pieces for digging. :hiding:

I have all cords in my house either behind NIC panels or covered because Houdini is a cord fiend that LOVES to eat them! 2x4 wood is a nice blocker to prevent them from getting under furniture but then the little ruffle on the couch or chairs prevents people from seeing it. :sofa:

There are so many ideas for bunny proofing if you tell me more of the troubled spots we can work it out together.

As for the nipping you, many teenage bunnies do this because it is how one rabbit communicates with another. Your job is to teach them that it hurts the furless buns (humans). When they nip, squeal. Then say NO firmly and put your hand over their head. Don't push down hard or you may hurt them. You just want to convey that you are top bunny. After a couple times the nipping should turn to nose bonks, which is much better.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 15, 2011)

I started a new thread for Smudge proofing my house here:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=68944&forum_id=93


----------

